# iGrill 2 is in Da House!



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well I took advantage of iDevices 15% off and free shipping that they had going on the other day and ordered the iGrill2. Since the unit comes with 2 meat probes, I also ordered 2 ambient probes. This will allow me to monitor two Mini-WSM's at a time. So far all I have done was take it out of the box, put the batteries in and testes the probes in boiling water. Pretty spot on, there is about a 1 degree fluctuation, which in my book is A-Okay. I haven't tested an actual test on the bluetooth range but wandering around my house the unit performed as my iGrill did. I'll try and give the unit a test run this weekend, wonder what I'll smoke!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 11, 2014)

Congratulations Case. Let us know what you think after you give it a spin aorund the block.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

I sure will. I've been waiting for reviews from people that have posted here but they have all been tight lipped. So far so good though. I'll be able to post a bit after the weekend and a few smokes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay I did a few tests today. Still no smoking though. Just been to damn busy. I know strange for me! So I did the boil test and I was within 2-4 degrees. With the adjustment for altitude and where the barometer was sitting today I should have been hitting 208. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2014






I did the ice water test, which I've never really liked as it's just not really a good test. Ice is melting giving off energy so as usual mixed results.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2014






I had the unit in the house and I walked  to the mailbox which is about 300-325' away and still had connection. Will test range a bit more when I do a cook.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks.  I have been thinking of getting one.    Who doesn't need another toy?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm glad you can color code them, it'd be confusing it you couldn't!


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got mine today.  You say you got 15% off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I only got 10% from idevices...............what's up with that.  And like you all i've had time to do is insert batteries and pair with my phone and ipad.  Plan on a smoke sometime next week.  Glad to hear that you got good range.  I was skeptical about that.  I know it's just another toy..........but hey........us guys deserve some fun what with slaving over a hot grill and smoker all day with only cold beer to cool us off.  Let us know how you like yours and I'll post back on my results.  Techie toys rule........


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2014)

shaggy91954 said:


> Just got mine today.  You say you got 15% off :th_crybaby2: I only got 10% from idevices...............what's up with that.  And like you all i've had time to do is insert batteries and pair with my phone and ipad.  Plan on a smoke sometime next week.  Glad to hear that you got good range.  I was skeptical about that.  I know it's just another toy..........but hey........us guys deserve some fun what with slaving over a hot grill and smoker all day with only cold beer to cool us off.  Let us know how you like yours and I'll post back on my results.  Techie toys rule........



Yep 15% it was a one day sale thing. Make sure and test the probes for accuracy in boiling water.!


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advise.  I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Case, I have had one of these for six months now. Had a few problems to begin with, they had a  recall on certain probes.

I like it a lot, the only down side I have with it is, the screen shot you have put up is great, but if you want to export the other style with the temperature & cooking graph, it only records what's on the actual screen, so to get a correct log of all four probes you have to repeat the export. 

Have put this to iGrill several times, but no reply.

As I use all four probes when cooking a whole hogs, it would be good to have all the readings in one place for our records.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Case, I have had one of these for six months now. Had a few problems to begin with, they had a recall on certain probes.
> 
> I like it a lot, the only down side I have with it is, the screen shot you have put up is great, but if you want to export the other style with the temperature & cooking graph, it only records what's on the actual screen, so to get a correct log of all four probes you have to repeat the export.
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to using this some more and posting my reviews. I really liked my original iGrill and have been using the latest app since it came out. It does have some short comings. The original app required less steps to set the ranges and temps for the alarms. I'll be smoking tomorrow's dinner so I will get to test the pit therms, cooking drumsticks and I don't normally stick those with probes, but I might.


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 27, 2014)

I got one for Christmas and I love it!!! So far I've done a turkey in my MES on Christmas, and I've used it for checking the temps while curing my new smoker.  I love being able to have the temp on my phone, and being able to set a range temp, and even sharing it with everyone!  

My only complaints are with the app itself.  There are several things I'd like to suggest to the company that would make the app 100x better.. Such as being able to save my graphs on my phone, being able to have the app run better in the background of my phone (Don't know if it already does? Or just have a small window somewhere on my phone/lock screen when i'm doing something else), and if the app would take a smaller scaled picture when I share.  Right now it takes a huge pic that struggles to load on my phone, and takes you to a separate page if you open on Facebook.  

Which speaking of, igrill did like and comment on my turkey when I shared it on Facebook Christmas day... That was pretty cool in itself, when the company engages with customers.  All in all, after myself and my family saw it in action.. The "why would you pay that much for a thermometer" becomes "wow that's really neat!".  Definitely a great investment that I hope lasts a long time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2014)

Also an update on my iGrill2 . I have used five times now. I even sued it to check my oven temps as my wife was complaining about how long things are taking to bake! I have checked the probes twice in boiling water and they are all within 2 degrees of where they need to be. I have had zero connectivity issues. Even walking to the mailbox which is 300+/- feet away and separated by two houses. I can walk around my house into my garage and still haven't lost the signal. This is better than my original iGrill as it would loose it's connection when I went in the garage. I have to agree that the current app is clunky and not as user friendly as it used to be. Having the color coded probes is nice. All those cables are confusing!!!


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Also an update on my iGrill2 . I have used five times now. I even sued it to check my oven temps as my wife was complaining about how long things are taking to bake! I have checked the probes twice in boiling water and they are all within 2 degrees of where they need to be. I have had zero connectivity issues. Even walking to the mailbox which is 300+/- feet away and separated by two houses. I can walk around my house into my garage and still haven't lost the signal. This is better than my original iGrill as it would loose it's connection when I went in the garage. I have to agree that the current app is clunky and not as user friendly as it used to be. Having the color coded probes is nice. All those cables are confusing!!!


I tested the distance on mine last night, I even pulled out my range finder to see where I could walk around my house before I lost range. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I wasn't as lucky as you though, it's about 50 yards to our barn, and I could walk to the holding pens which were 77 yards, but once I stepped into the big aluminum barn signal was lost.  Also, when I was cooking at my grandparent's during Christmas, the smoker was just outside the garage on the north end of the house.  When I stepped in and we opened presents on the east end (living room) I noticed while on the couch I could lose signal behind some of grandma's china cabinets.. But if I stood up i would regain signal.  It is entertaining to just walk around and see what your 'cooking boundaries' are.  Haha


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2014)

Both metal and concrete effect the signal greatly. My moms house is partially made with insulated concrete forms. When using my old iGrill at her house is lose my connection if I went into that portion of the house. Likewise a buddy if mine has a metal pole barn. When we smoke at his house if I go in the barn I lose reception too. Same goes for the Mavs though too.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 28, 2014)

Gavin16 said:


> I got one for Christmas and I love it!!! So far I've done a turkey in my MES on Christmas, and I've used it for checking the temps while curing my new smoker.  I love being able to have the temp on my phone, and being able to set a range temp, and even sharing it with everyone!
> 
> My only complaints are with the app itself.  There are several things I'd like to suggest to the company that would make the app 100x better.. Such as being able to save my graphs on my phone, being able to have the app run better in the background of my phone (Don't know if it already does? Or just have a small window somewhere on my phone/lock screen when i'm doing something else), and if the app would take a smaller scaled picture when I share.  Right now it takes a huge pic that struggles to load on my phone, and takes you to a separate page if you open on Facebook.
> 
> Which speaking of, igrill did like and comment on my turkey when I shared it on Facebook Christmas day... That was pretty cool in itself, when the company engages with customers.  All in all, after myself and my family saw it in action.. The "why would you pay that much for a thermometer" becomes "wow that's really neat!".  Definitely a great investment that I hope lasts a long time. :thumb1:



Hi Gavin, your comments about the App are the same as mine, I have been in contact several times with iGrill regarding probes etc, and pointed this out, but they do not seem interested!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## lemans (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a gift card from lowes so I bought the gill
Mini.   Read the directions turned it in all good 
Downloaded the app at got there is a firmware update do you want to install?
  Sure!! It updated .. The lights went off and the unit was dead!!!! I put in new battery nothing. Called up customer service and they said there is a glitch in the firmware. They are sending me a new unit.. Beware of updates!!!!


----------



## bbquy (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered an igrill2 about 3 months ago and it's still on backorder!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2015)

bbquy said:


> I ordered an igrill2 about 3 months ago and it's still on backorder!



Crazy, did you order it directly from iDevices or a third party vendor?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> bbquy said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered an igrill2 about 3 months ago and it's still on backorder!
> ...



Yeah, when I ordered mine from iDevices, I had it within a week !  That was mid December !


----------



## bbquy (Jan 29, 2015)

I ordered it directly from idevices


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 29, 2015)

That's crazy that you haven't gotten it by now. Maybe they lost the order. I've been checking the site for the ambient temp probe availability. I've used mine a couple of times and like it a lot. Probe tested to 207 in boiling water.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

One thing to check, is if you ordered more than the iGrill unit and any of it's out of stock they won't send anything until it's all in stock. Or at least that's what their website states. I waited to order mine until everything I wanted was in stock.


----------



## bbquy (Jan 29, 2015)

When I ordered the unit I ordered the ultimate gift pack that came with:

          *Pro Meat Probe*  - An extra Pro Meat Probe to add to the two packaged with your iGrill2 so you can monitor three different pieces of meat  at once. 

*Pro Ambient Temperature Probe*  - Monitor the temperature of your grill or smoker and receive an alert if the air temperature gets too hot or cold. 
*iGrill BBQ Sauce, by Smokin' Hoggz*  - The award-winning sauce used by the Grand Champions of The 2014 American Royal and the 2011 Jack Daniel's World Championship. This is a brand new product that is exclusively sold by iDevices. 
They sent me an e-mail a few days ago saying that it was back ordered again until March and that they were giving me a $15.00 credit to use in the Idevices store. As nice as that is, I don't care!! I want my damn igrill 2!! argggh!


----------



## dizzybbq18 (Mar 6, 2015)

Im thinking of getting one but want in to find out if the android app would good for my galaxy s3. And find out if its better or worse or the same as the maverick et733


----------



## gavin16 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well just a little update on mine.  I'm currently smoking a pork butt and this morning I ran into a small dilemma with my igrill2.  I stepped inside the house and was just out of range on the other end of it, and my probe disconnected from my phone.. Now normally, it reconnects when I step back in range.  However this time it lost all signal and was unable to reestablish any connections.  I tried restarting the app, my bluetooth, and my phone.  I even turned the igrill2 off and on.. Nothing.  Slightly annoyed by the inconvenience I called up the company, and they told me to try taking the batteries out and hitting the reset button (duh! I forget about those nice reset buttons on electronics..).  Luckily, that did the trick, and it even saved the cooking data from the past few hours! Unfortunately I've run into the problem a few more times today cooking, so I've just made sure to keep my phone in range.  

Other than that, I still love using the igrill2.  And the customer service was great, helped me quickly resolve the issue.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2015)

Gavin16 said:


> Well just a little update on mine.  I'm currently smoking a pork butt and this morning I ran into a small dilemma with my igrill2.  I stepped inside the house and was just out of range on the other end of it, and my probe disconnected from my phone.. Now normally, it reconnects when I step back in range.  However this time it lost all signal and was unable to reestablish any connections.  I tried restarting the app, my bluetooth, and my phone.  I even turned the igrill2 off and on.. Nothing.  Slightly annoyed by the inconvenience I called up the company, and they told me to try taking the batteries out and hitting the reset button (duh! I forget about those nice reset buttons on electronics..).  Luckily, that did the trick, and it even saved the cooking data from the past few hours! Unfortunately I've run into the problem a few more times today cooking, so I've just made sure to keep my phone in range.
> 
> Other than that, I still love using the igrill2.  And the customer service was great, helped me quickly resolve the issue.



Change the batteries. That's what happens when they get old. Same thing happened with my original iGrill when the batteries would get weak. I can say the iGrill 2 batteries last a lot longer than the iGrill did.


----------



## gavin16 (Mar 6, 2015)

These batteries aren't very old though. The devices connected app said there was 70% life left when I started it up this morning.


----------

